# e-Book Blogs... Not Necessarily Kindle



## pidgeon92

The following blogs are not necessarily sources of e-books, but discussions of e-books in general. Please let me know if you have a blog you would like added to the list. I have these all set up as RSS sources in my newsreader, and would love to add more. _TeleRead_ is particularly interesting if you are interested in the publishing/drm/technical aspects of e-books.

*Finding Free eBooks* - listing of free e-books
http://http://finding-free-ebooks.blogspot.com/

*Planet eBook* - general e-book news and info
http://blog.planetebook.com/

*Joe Wikert's Publishing 2020 Blog* - general e-book news and info
http://jwikert.typepad.com/the_average_joe/

*The Kindle Reader* - Kindle specific books and news
http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/

*The Naughty Bits* - vaguely e-book information
http://www.teddypig.com/

*TeleRead* - News & views on e-books, libraries, publishing and related topics
http://www.teleread.org/blog/

*eBooks Just Published* - Fresh, DRM Free, Daily
http://www.ebooksjustpublished.com/

*girlebooks* - As our slogan says, we publish ebooks by the gals. But much more than a simple ebook resource, Girlebooks aims to make classic and lesser-known works by female writers available to a large audience through the ebook medium.
http://girlebooks.com/

*EDUKINDLE* - EduKindle is designed to provide you with information and tools that will enhance your Kindle experience, especially for school executives, teaching professionals, school board members-anyone with an interest in teaching and learning with support from the Kindle.
http://www.edukindle.com/

*Spontaneous Derivation* - Exploring Science Fiction and Fantasy with Kindle in hand. 
http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/blog/

*MobileRead News*
http://www.mobileread.com/

*Amazon Kindle's Blog*
http://www.amazon.com/gp/blog/A1F8Z0JAEIDVRY/ref=cm_blog_blog

*K.indled* - K.indled is a blog dedicated to the best e-book reader on the market, the Amazon Kindle. The e-book market has awakened with Kindle, and we are that much closer to an e-book war. Stay in touch with the latest everything on Kindle, and don't forget to comment!
http://k.indled.com/

*Kindle Blog 2.0* - Kindle Blog 2.0 Mission: Be the best Amazon Kindle blog.
http://thekindle.wordpress.com/

*Kindlelicious* - A blog for those interested in the Amazon Kindle and readers of all kinds.
http://www.kindlelicious.com/

*Booksprung.com* - Free Screens, Tips, Case Reviews and More For Your Amazon Kindle
http://booksprung.com

*Spontaneous Derivation* - Exploring Science Fiction and Fantasy with Kindle in hand
http://www.spontaneousderivation.com/

*Redeeming Qualities* - Reviews of little-known old books available as free e-books on the internet.
http://redeemingqualities.wordpress.com/

*KindleFormatting* - Converting and formatting eBooks
http://kindleformatting.com/blog/

*My Kindle Stuff* - Kindle resources, FAQs, etc.
http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/

*eReader1* - Kindle specific tips and tricks, and links to Kindle e-books
http://ereader1.blogspot.com/

*A Kindle World* by Andrys Basten aka artsandhistoryfan
http://kindleworld.blogspot.com/

*EREADER1* Reviews, Kindle tips, etc.
http://ereader1.blogspot.com/

*Kindle Taproom* Kindle eBooks, etc.
http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Leslie pointed me in this direction. Here's a podcast dedicated to the Kindle: The Kindle Chronicles.

The more recent post dated on the 19th of December, has a link to a free app. The app being a notepad for the Kindle. I haven't downloaded it to my kindle, but I will post whether or not it works and how to install it.

Edit to add more information:

Direct Link to Notepad

1. download the notepad to your computer (hit save when it asks you to save or open. Be sure to remember what folder you saved it to)
2. hook up you kindle to the computer
3. take the file from your computer and drag it over to the document folder of your kindle or sd card (i personally saved it to my sd card).
4. It will appear on your screen under the title of 'notepad' and the author 'Edukindle'

If you want you can skip downloading it to your computer and save it to your kindle when the computer asks you where'd you want to save the file, but I personally like to the file before adding it to my kindle.


----------



## Mitch G

I have found a few others:

Amazon Kindle Review

Amazon's official Kindle Blog (if there is such a thing as a corporate blog)

K.indled

Kindlelicious(great name!)

Kindlerama

None of them are mine and I only just started reading all of them, so I can't say how good they are, but they are on topic.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've read the Kindle Reader (http://kindlereader.blogspot.com/) and Kindleville (http://kindleville.blogspot.com/). The Kindleville guy has become somewhat less enamored lately of the Kindle. Also MobileRead (http://www.mobileread.com/) which is not strictly Kindle related but still useful, especially for free book sites.

Ann


----------



## melodiousb

My blog isn't Kindle-specific, but it is almost completely devoted to reviewing free ebooks, mostly from the late 19th and early 20th centuries. Redeeming Qualities:http://redeemingqualities.wordpress.com


----------



## Kind

Great links and so much bloody reading to now.. haha


----------



## MarthaT

thanks for the links!


----------



## Sweety18

Thanks Pidgeon for the links!  This info is very helpful and is appreciated


----------



## Jesslyn

My Kindle Stuff - www.knuckleheadnetwork.com

thanks!


----------



## jpmorgan49

Ahh, more links more books. More is better right??  mmmm books....
jp


----------



## happyblob

thanks for the links!


----------



## tylerdurden51

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## cheerio

Thanks


----------



## suicidepact

This a great list! I swear, instead of 'Kindle 2' bookmarks folder, I'm going to have to make one just for all the great post on Kindleboards. Or at least a sub-folder.


----------



## CegAbq

Love this list - thanks all. I've been following a few of these, but looks like there are some great ones that I missed.


----------



## angelad

CegAbq said:


> Love this list - thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following a few of these, but looks like there are some great ones that I missed.


OH cool. I got some new websites to check out


----------



## danfan

Ooo any chance of adding mine to the list? It's very new http://ereader1.blogspot.com/


----------



## CegAbq

danfan said:


> Ooo any chance of adding mine to the list? It's very new http://ereader1.blogspot.com/


Hi danfan - I just added your blog to my Google Reader feeds!


----------



## danfan

CegAbq said:


> Hi danfan - I just added your blog to my Google Reader feeds!


Thanks!


----------



## artsandhistoryfan

pidgeon92 said:


> The following blogs are not necessarily sources of e-books, but discussions of e-books in general. Please let me know if you have a blog you would like added to the list. I have these all set up as RSS sources in my newsreader, and would love to add more.


 Maybe people like Jesslyn and ereader1 might be added to this list so they'd be found/seen more easily?

I just noticed only those two and haven't looked further for announcements that came after the opening entry.

Thanks,


----------



## Joe Paul Jr.

My own Kindle blog, "Kindle Taproom" is now more than two months strong. I'd love to be incuded on your Kindle blog list. Thanks!

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## NogDog

www.KindleMinds.net


----------



## kellymcclymer

Are you open to adding Facebook pages? There's a new one called http://www.facebook.com/BacklistEbooks that was begun by a group of authors who have out of print paperbacks coming out in Kindle now (full disclosure, I'm one of the authors).

Thank you for the list. We are supposed to get our Kindle on Thursday or Friday. Fingers crossed. We have been using the Kindle apps for PC and iPad. But we are looking forward to the e-ink display for outside reading.


----------



## NogDog

I've compiled this list into a .mobi e-booklet, with clickable links to allow you to view them from your Kindle.

Download:
http://www.kindleminds.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/eBook-Related_Blogs.php

PS: Direct link to .mobi file if downloading directly on your Kindle:
http://www.kindleminds.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/eBook-Related%20Blogs%20-%20Charles%20Reace.mobi


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

Hello ~ What a wonderful list! Is it possible to add my blog to it? It's called The Frugal Kindle, and is dedicated to featuring frugal finds under $9 for the Kindle. The address is http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com. It also has a facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Frugal-Kindle/131818730198340.

Thanks!
Elizabeth


----------



## NogDog

eTrubrown said:


> Hello ~ What a wonderful list! Is it possible to add my blog to it? It's called The Frugal Kindle, and is dedicated to featuring frugal finds under $9 for the Kindle. The address is http://thefrugalkindle.blogspot.com. It also has a facebook page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Frugal-Kindle/131818730198340.
> 
> Thanks!
> Elizabeth


Added it to my little e-booklet (and took the opportunity to delete a couple dead links).


----------



## Elizabeth Brown

Hello! 

Just a quick note to let you know that The Frugal Kindle has been moved to The Frugal eReader at http://www.thefrugalereader.com

Is it possible to make this change on your list?

I would really appreciate it ~ and thanks again for including me!

~Elizabeth


----------



## pidgeon92

Yep. I need to update a few of the links.... I'll try to get it done early this week....


----------



## scurzuzu

Howdy everyone. I'm behind the blog Kindlerama, which was in the initial list that started this thread back in '08. To avoid any future trademark issues with Amazon I moved that blog to a fancy new url:

http://booksprung.com

Thanks! -Chris


----------



## Guest

I'd like to submit Ebook Endeavors for your consideration. The focus is on marketing and selling one's ebooks, with some tidbits on publishing as well.

Also, thanks for this great list. I'm going to add some of these to my blogroll!


----------



## RandomizeME

I'd like to submit mine too for your consideration - (http://randomizeme.wordpress.com/category/deals/kindle-ebooks/) - I post many Kindle eBooks priced less than $5 (mostly priced down temporarily) under that tag.

Also, I have made a directory of Wordpress book blogs that readers might be interested in.


----------



## anastaciaknits

I'd love to be added to the list of book blogs. I review books of all sorts - right now it's all regular books (some indie/small press), but since I just got my new toy... that'll change .

http://www.crazycraftercatlady.blogspot.com


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

I wish all of these web pages were also formatted to be easy to view in Kindle's terrible "Experimental Browser." Still, these resources are excellent for PC users.


----------



## jhall124

Add mine please, http://myfirstereader.blogspot.com

Thank you


----------

